# Guys* would you date a girl that had way more muscle then you



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

lol, first one is ok, but thats cuz I am kinda big myself. The other two would intimidate me, and I don't liek girls, or anyone for that matter, who intimidates me. I would befriend them, but idk if I could handle being in a relationshipw ith girls that muscular. it is kind fo weird to look at too. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

No way, it kinda creeps me out when women have a lot of muscle


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Bodybuilder style muscles don't do it for me.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd absolutely love to be asked out on a date by a woman with the spirit of a strong, confident gentleman..

As with the muscles, I guess that's called female empowerment  of course, even a guy with too many muscles would look over-the-top..


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't forget they can crush you if you say no.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

mooncake said:


> Don't forget they can crush you if you say no.


Lol


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Honestly, built women like that look like guys.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

If it means less fat, then yes.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope. Too masculine for me.

I'm all about that femininity dude.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Nah. I like my women to be soft and feminine.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No. I like girls that don't look like guys.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Even if I were straight no ugh. The first one maybe maybe maybe she's okay but the others, NOOOOOO


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

No.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont play that game.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

As long as she didn't have a beard.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

If she's toned that's one thing, but if she looks like rip a Chinese phone book in half, then it's a deal breaker.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

There are things I would let Ronda Rousey do to me that can't be spoken of or talked about ANYWHERE.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

lol, even the first one is more buff then me.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

The most beautiful women are soft, curvy and cuddly


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


I like feminine girls.

Those girls have cute faces but their bodies look like a man's. :no


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

HELLZ NO! How would i ever smack her around?! just kiddin'.....but NO!


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Um, I read the title wrong, but still I would at least try, just not a bodybuilder.
I'd be in need to get myself in good shape if I did though


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm pretty attracted to my idea of femininity. Which doesn't include well defined muscles. 

I don't think I could date someone that looks like that if I tried :\


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

No personally. It's masculine and off-putting.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No way in hell.


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

Probably not.

I'd want to buff up, then.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Gross


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I've got a lot of muscles cause i play sports but nothing gross or manly or nothing.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Those women scare me.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Disarray said:


> lol, even the first one is more buff then me.


Same here :teeth

To the thread: no.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm afraid she'd crush my genitals. D:


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

No. If she can open her own jars, I will become completely useless. Plus I'm not attracted to big muscles on girls.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

damn the last one is hot, of course shes a woman as long as shes attractive, that doesnt make me any less manly.

it would be funny if i was carrying her on my back lol...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mrneonshuffle said:


> The most beautiful women are soft, curvy and cuddly


Disagree. Toned and in shape is better.


----------



## oceanlife (Aug 20, 2012)

If her balls are bigger than mine, then no!


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

none of those girls have more muscle than me, so no
i only find the first one attractive though


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

They're still women, so why not?


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

defiantly not.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No. But not because I'd find it intimidating. The whole muscle thing is just not something I'm really into or understand. I don't get the need to be muscular in a world where the toughest thing we typically do is carry groceries or move furniture on occasion (and we have hand carts and things for the latter).

Secondly, I just don't find it very visually appealing. Even on men.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

A woman can be stronger than you, and not have massive muscles.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The three (alleged) women pictured have so much muscle it would look excessive even on a man.

Is a man expected to open a door for such ladies? A lady who looks like she could rip a door right off its hinges.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

I'd date a toned and in shape girl. Not a ****ing bodybuilder!


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

If she is lean and cut is one thing, but buffed out?, I might as well be messing with dudes.


----------



## Marvel Fantatic (Aug 23, 2012)

No for two reasons.

Women should be soft.

and

Women such as these get muscles by using androgenic/anabolic hormones. This hormones worst side effect, IMO, is an enlarged clitoris. Biggest I've seen (in pics of course) is three inches.


----------



## skiereric (Feb 15, 2013)

*Strong Woman Wanted*

I absolutely would love to be with a stronger woman. I think men who would not lack all self confidence. After all don't we all want someone better than ourselves? When a woman is as strong or stronger than the man she is with and both have open minds, the possibilities are endless and the thrills are incalculable.

I invite all strong women to contact me and I will indeed ask you out.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Are we talking natural muscle tone, or women on steroids? Testosterone in large quantities does terrible and gross things to women.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

AwkBoy said:


> I'd date a toned and in shape girl. Not a ****ing bodybuilder!


Pretty much sums up what i was going to say .


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

So many people voted no!

Such macho insecurity- get over yourselves guys!!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Not really a bodybuilder fan, but strong women can be very attractive.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

if she has more muscle than i do she must be really muscular


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

As long as they look (and act) feminine, sure. On the other hand, i'm extremely turned off by the type that looks like they're on roids and look (and talk) like men... Pauline Nordin (the woman in the first pic the OP posted) would be an example of a strong woman I find very attractive.

I quite vividly recall this one girl in the gym when I was 16. She must have been mid-twenties back then. She had lovely long black hair, really deep blue eyes and a smile to die for. She had this really sexy tummy. Oh, and arms that were almost as big as my upper legs were then. I don't think she quite realized how young I was, because she kept smiling and winked at me. I think she even was into Metal too. I regret not flirting back to this day. Curse you, SA.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Everyone has more muscle than me, so of course. I can use someone to open jars or push vacuums for me that I struggle with, and being able to bend steel is a bonus.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

"Way more?" Maybe, if she still had the right curves and wasn't too lean. I've always liked a girl with toned arms and legs though, really sexy imo.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

I wish I was more muscular. I lift weights and my arms are quite strong but I'd love a six pack


----------

